# Medidor de inductancias



## diego_z (Jul 15, 2008)

hola no se si es el lugar correcto para publicar esto pero como se usa mucho en radio creeria que si , este aparatito no lo diseñe yo lo saque de otro foro que lo sacaron de otro, creo que no habra problemas con que lo publique,( estube revisando este foro y no lo encontre) ,yo lo harme y es bastante preciso , la parte de inductancias anda bien no asi la de capacitores tal vez los cap que yo use no son de buena calidad , bueno se los dejo si hay algun problema lo retiro


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hola amigo.. yo tambien lo armé..! El problema es que funciona cuando le da la gana! Ya no encuentro que revisar..! Seria excelente que subieras algunas fotos del montaje!


----------



## diego_z (Jul 16, 2008)

bueno les dejo unas fotitos del panel frontal con una ind. de 32 y una foto del modo capacimetro que como dije antes es la parte que no funciona bien.


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bien.. ! pero podrias tomarle una foto por dentro del montaje?

EDIT1: Usaste un Reed Switch?

EDIT2: Que opciones usaste en la grabacion del pic?


----------



## diego_z (Jul 18, 2008)

bueno antony te dejo unas fotitos del aparatito en cuestion , las opciones de programacion que use son las que trae el .hex sin modificar nada, un detalle a tener en cuenta es que use un rele de 12v con un bc 548 y la tensión a usar es de 12 v previo paso por el 7805 para el lcd y micro ( eso fue porque no tenia rele de 5 v ) todos los materiales son de reciclaje o proyectos inconclusos cualquier duda estare a la espera saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 19, 2008)

Te lo pregunte porque al abrir el .hex en el winpic800, en las opciones.. en vex de de XT (cristal) sale HS (no se que fuck es).. por eso te lo preguntaba..! Mañana en la mañana coloco imagenes de lo que digo.

POST1: Yo tambien uso un relé normal con un 2N3904 en saturacion..


----------



## diego_z (Jul 20, 2008)

hola antony para usar cristales de hasta 4 mhz se pone el fuse xt de 10 mhz hs y por ahi lei que microchip aconseja al usarse un lcd poner fuse hs  por mas que el cristal a usar sea de 4 mhz no se si me explico , personalmente e echo varios proyectos con lcd y cristales de 4 con fuse xt sin problemas (espero tu imagenes ) nos vemos


----------



## mcrven (Jul 20, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16202.html 

El link conduce a un tema tratado en este foro con cierta amplitud. Háganle caso a Fogonazo... "Usen el buscador del foro..."

Pongan en el buscador "LC Meter" y verán.

Saludos:


----------



## diego_z (Jul 20, 2008)

barbaro mcrven pero por experiencia y lo que e leido en reiteradas oportunidades en ese foro no creo que le den mucha bolilla a un principiante en los pic , el resultado obtenido tal vez sea una pregunta sin respuesta o busca en el foro o alguna otra cosa que desanimara a nuestro amigo , tengo pruebas de ese tipo de respuestas ,ya que antony solo quiere hacer uso (por ahora) de uno de ellos para hacer una herramienta con fines de rf y no custa nada explicarle aqui lo que el necesita saber


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 20, 2008)

Amigo lo mejor seria mudarnos para aquel post..! Te comento que el problema era que estaba usando un LCD de 16*1...! Ahora si funciona pero sigue medio antipatico..!


----------



## diego_z (Jul 21, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> barbaro mcrven pero por experiencia y lo que e leido en reiteradas oportunidades en ese foro no creo que le den mucha bolilla a un principiante en los pic , el resultado obtenido tal vez sea una pregunta sin respuesta o busca en el foro o alguna otra cosa que desanimara a nuestro amigo , tengo pruebas de ese tipo de respuestas ,ya que antony solo quiere hacer uso (por ahora) de uno de ellos para hacer una herramienta con fines de rf y no custa nada explicarle aqui lo que el necesita saber




mcrven sinceramente pido disculpas ya que el link es de este mismo foro se ve que en ese momento estaba algo ciego y crei leer otro foro que no hera este , sinceramente antony vamos para alla


----------

